# Starting 10 gallon planted



## mattmathis77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just a few more questions...

Thanks to those who responed on other posts. This is an attempt to get it all into one post, instead of having quesions scattered around.

Question 1
I am shorter on cash than I previously thought but I do now want to sacrafice on lighting. So I have an idea and I would like to know if this wont work for any reason. I have a 48in 40 watt fixture with a sun-glo bulb that I am using on my 70 gallon fish only tank. I usually run it from 8am to 8pm. So I figure that I could just set it up on the 10 gallon tank when I turn it off at 8pm and let it run there for a while.

How long should I let it run for these plants?


The plants I am getting to start are:

Java Moss
Java Fern
Sunset Hygro
Pennywort

Question 2
I am planning on using Seachems Flourish line. Is there any need to go all out and follow

this schedule?(Minus day 7 - my water is pretty good)

Or should I just go with Regular Flourish, Iron, and Nitrogen?

Question 3
Also, I have read of people taking the carbon bag out of there filter on planted tanks. Is this a good idea?

Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mattmathis77 said:


> I am shorter on cash than I previously thought but I do now want to sacrafice on lighting. So I have an idea and I would like to know *if this wont work for any reason.* I have a 48in 40 watt fixture with a sun-glo bulb that I am using on my 70 gallon fish only tank. I usually run it from 8am to 8pm. So I figure that I could just set it up on the 10 gallon tank when I turn it off at 8pm and let it run there for a while.


mm: you just gotta be whoofing me here! A 48" fixture on a 24" tank. You will very soon tire of this ordeal and your operating costs will soon overcome the cost of a 24" fixture.

Have you been to WalMart or Lowe's and looked for an economical strip light?




mattmathis77 said:


> I am planning on using Seachems Flourish line. *Is there any need to go all out* and follow ....


IMHO really no need for anything else where you are with respect to a planted tank other than Flourish (I have been there).




mattmathis77 said:


> Also, I have read of people taking the carbon bag out of there filter on planted tanks. Is this a good idea?


Yes and put it in the garage in case of emergencies.


[1] After like 14 to 28 days the carbon will not function as chemical filtration anyway but will principally function as biological filtration.

[2] In a properly designed and maintained micro ecosystem chemical filtration is unwarranted and perhaps counterproductive.

TR


----------

